# Chuck roast and ribeye



## camp_cookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Both cuts are seasoned with Cow Lick from Dizzy Pig.  The chuck roast is every so slightly over three pounds.  I bought both pieces of meat from a local "naturally good" meat shop.  

The chuck is in the Big Green Egg over Royal Oak lump and some mesquite.  Some of it will probably be used in some chili.  

The steak was grilled in the Weber over hickory chunks that were burned down to coals.  I should have used more chunks and gotten the steak over them faster as the steak could have used more heat, but it turned out okay.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is the finished product:










I couldn't get the lighting like I wanted to to really show of the color.  The little bits that I tried tasted great.  It's now foiled and wrapped in a towel and resting.  I'll probably slice off a little for a late evening treat, and the rest will go in the fridge.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 27, 2008)

After letting it rest for an hour, I sliced off some for a late night snack and loved it.  The seasoning and the mesquite went along well with each other.  I used Sticky Finger's Carolina Sweet sauce very lightly and on the side as a dipping sauce.

The smoke was strong but good.  I hope it's not too strong after it sets up in the fridge tonight.  Next time I use mesquite I'll dial it back on the chunks.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 27, 2008)

*UPS second day air...*

Looks great, when can I expect mine?


----------



## eatsOats (Feb 3, 2008)

camp_cookie said:


> ...The smoke was strong but good. I hope it's not too strong after it sets up in the fridge tonight. Next time I use mesquite I'll dial it back on the chunks.


Mesquite _is_ very strong!  Always go a little lighter than you wood most other woods.  Meat looks great!


----------



## camp_cookie (Feb 5, 2008)

eatsOats said:


> Mesquite _is_ very strong!  Always go a little lighter than you wood most other woods.  Meat looks great!



Yup.  I had read that it was much stronger, but I didn't realize it would be that much stronger.  I liked it though.  I will use it again, but will tone it down a good bit.


----------

